# Omega Serial Number Search



## omegaphil

Hi Everyone,

Is there a site one can go to where you can search for your Omega's serial number, etc and find out when it was manufactured and other pertinent information?

I've been searching online but have only found sites for Vintage Omegas...I got mine a week ago ;-)

My apologies if this already been answered. If it has please direct me to the right place, if one exists.

Btw, my Seamaster Pro is awesome. I can't tell you how many times I've had to explain what the Helium Valve is to people


----------



## gatorcpa

I think this is what you are looking for:

http://www.omegawatches.com/cu_vintage/

You need to register, buy it's quick and free.

If you just want to see the serial number key, here it is:

http://www.omegawatches.com/cu_vintage/img/movement.pdf

Hope this helps,
gatorcpa


----------



## MoreSpinach

gatorcpa said:


> I think this is what you are looking for:
> 
> OMEGA Watches: Vintage Watches Database
> 
> You need to register, buy it's quick and free.
> 
> If you just want to see the serial number key, here it is:
> 
> OMEGA Watches: Vintage Watches Database
> 
> Hope this helps,
> gatorcpa


I had the same question, but those two links don't work. Any ideas?


----------



## nickant44

This table seems widely quoted:
Omega Serial Numbers By Year...


----------



## fungus_am0nguz

I got an Omega Speedmaster with the serial number 4837XXXX…..So that makes mine from 85?? I though it was from the early 90s.


----------



## RickS72

fungus_am0nguz said:


> I got an Omega Speedmaster with the serial number 4837XXXX&#8230;..So that makes mine from 85?? I though it was from the early 90s.


This may help to clear up the confusion

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/how-do-i-determine-age-my-speedy-pro-1393538.html


----------



## yinzerniner

fungus_am0nguz said:


> I got an Omega Speedmaster with the serial number 4837XXXX&#8230;..So that makes mine from 85?? I though it was from the early 90s.


Trying to find the age of your Omega using the serial numbers is very tough. At best you'll get it to within a +/- 4 year spread due the to the "parts bin" nature of their manufacturing and watch assembly. While this also gets you some interesting "transitional" pieces it doesn't help when trying to figure out the exact manufacturing date.

Your best bet for getting an Omega's "age" is to go by the date on the warranty card, but even then that is not without faults since some pieces can sit on a shelf for years. I know that Omega certified technicians and watchmakers have access to the "extranet," which will tell you the exact watch model number and factory features from the serial number, but I don't think it will give you a watch's "age."


----------

